# Twitter worms - unraveled.



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

For every techology change there has to be this kind of fellow...

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10217684-83.html



> As a second Twitter exploit began circulating on the micro-blogging site Sunday, a teen-ager from Brooklyn told CNET News he created both worms because he was bored and wanted to draw attention to the Twitter flaw.
> 
> Much like Saturday's StalkDaily worm, the "Mikeyy" worm posts unwanted messages to users' pages. The "Mikeyy" worm began spreading on the micro-blogging site early Sunday, posting messages such as "Mikeyy I am done...," "MikeyyMikeyy is done.," and "Twitter please fix this, regards Mikeyy."
> 
> Brooklyn resident Michael "Mikeyy" Mooney, 17, told CNET News in an interview that he created the worm "out of boredom."


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

How about just notifying the twitter staff of the hole? Is that so difficult? Why create a worm?

If you're so interested in Security and you're so bored you have time to write a worm, why not go take a Certified Ethical Hacking course. It would look great on your CV, and having that on a university application with average grades and SAT scores could get you into a great school.


----------



## jzskills (Apr 13, 2009)

This cannot be good for twitter--a lot of businesses are beginning to adopt it.


----------



## Mrcrowley1967 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello hacker here is he getting prosecuted ?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2345187,00.asp



> "Yeah, I am the coder of the worm this weekend," Mooney wrote. "The worm spread through multiple XSS exploits, which then reposted data with AJAX after getting their auth token. I did this ... through infuriation with Twitter's lack of security and popularity.
> 
> Mooney acknowledged that he hoped the stunt would result in a job, "but I doubt I'll get any job offers," he said.
> 
> He has not been in contact with anyone from Twitter or law enforcement. Mooney is a "little bit" concerned about prosecution, but said he hopes he can "get out" of it since he did not cause any actual damage.


At this point no news on if prosecution will occur as far as I can tell.


----------

